# How would the user above you get fired from his/her job?



## Somar (Oct 28, 2016)

Basically you tell us the name of a job you have (could be real or fake) and the user below will have to guess how that user will get fired from said job and then post their job.
I work at a bed factory.


----------



## c-no (Oct 28, 2016)

The user above me gets fired once his bosses find out he post on a website that mocks internet autistics.


----------



## polonium (Oct 28, 2016)

being too fat and lazy to work


----------



## NQ 952 (Oct 28, 2016)

stealing all the nuts in the pantry.


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 28, 2016)

Hoarding _It's Always Sunny_-level conspiracy theories about co-workers and your boss.

Internet podcaster.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Oct 28, 2016)

LordKaT said:


> stealing all the nuts in the pantry.


Posting a video of you trying to swallow all those nuts at once.

Edit, ninja'd damn you @ShiningPokeStar :shakes fist in air:.


----------



## drain (Oct 28, 2016)

Sleeping on duty


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Oct 28, 2016)

Assassinating the president.


----------



## LD 3187 (Oct 28, 2016)

A disastrous bathroom accident involving small children and a week old burrito from Taco Bell.


----------



## Somar (Oct 28, 2016)

Not showing up for work in weeks causing the boss to believe that you're dead.
a house salesman


----------



## lolwut (Oct 29, 2016)

Sold 14 Branchland ct to the Chandlers.

Used car salesman.


----------



## c-no (Oct 29, 2016)

Fired for selling a faulty lemon without having the skill to deflect blame on the buyer.
Computer Network Security.


----------



## NQ 952 (Oct 29, 2016)

Fired for eating babies while secretly attempting to drown them in from of their family.

Catholic priest.


----------



## c-no (Oct 29, 2016)

Get caught up in a scandal involving children, even if you had nothing to do with it at all.
Dentist


----------



## Somar (Oct 29, 2016)

Drilled too deep into an infected tooth.
Valve employee


----------



## c-no (Oct 29, 2016)

Didn't act fast enough to appease any angry autist playing with TF2 or with the marketplace.
Bethesda employee


----------



## Postal Dude (Oct 29, 2016)

Tears out the jugular vein of a whiny Skyrim fan.
Running With Scissors employee


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 29, 2016)

Said that Postal 3 exists

Comcast Employee


----------



## nyess (Oct 29, 2016)

Has no job

quits life


----------



## Jace E. Denton (Oct 29, 2016)

ICametoLurk said:


> Said that Postal 3 exists
> 
> Comcast Employee



Falls off a roof trying to give his buddies free cable access.

Donald Trump campaign manager.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Oct 29, 2016)

Blow the lid off the conspiracy.

Cop.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 29, 2016)

Failed to fulfill his daily killed nigger quota

Elementary School History Teacher


----------



## Jace E. Denton (Oct 29, 2016)

Murdered by parents for teaching historically accurate facts about slavery.

A Rabbi.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 29, 2016)

Found to be allergic to drinking 8 day old baby penis blood.

CNN Anchor


----------



## Postal Dude (Oct 29, 2016)

Jace E. Denton said:


> Murdered by parents for teaching historically accurate facts about slavery.
> 
> A Rabbi.



Responsible for an unfortunate circumcision accident.



ICametoLurk said:


> Found to be Allergic to drinking 8 day old baby penis blood.
> 
> CNN Anchor


Telling the truth.

Hitman.


----------



## Jace E. Denton (Oct 29, 2016)

Unable to bring himself to assassinate an adorable puppy.

A horny gay construction worker.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 29, 2016)

Sued by a random woman for failing to cat-whistle her thus implying she was ugly and hurting her feelings.

Border Patrol Agent


----------



## Somar (Oct 29, 2016)

Doesn't get work done due to hitting on other members
A foot ball player
edit: damn it ICametoLurk


----------



## Jace E. Denton (Oct 29, 2016)

ICametoLurk said:


> Sued by a random woman for failing to cat-whistle her thus implying she was ugly and hurting her feelings.
> 
> Border Patrol Agent



Allows unchecked illegals to cross the border in exchange for delicious home cooked tamales.



Somari1996 said:


> Doesn't get work done due to hitting on other members
> A foot ball player
> edit: damn it ICametoLurk



Managed to take the Cleveland Browns to the Super Bowl, but lost by 1 point.

Alex Jones.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 29, 2016)

Reveals that he is actually Bill Hicks

German cop


----------



## c-no (Oct 29, 2016)

Tried to actually stop a rape involving refugees.

American Voting Poll worker


----------



## Bluebird (Oct 29, 2016)

Hides in the ballot box and pushes the votes back out after they've been inserted. 
Alligator farmer.


----------



## drain (Oct 29, 2016)

Tried to have sex with the animals

Fat Cop


----------



## Somar (Oct 29, 2016)

Let the robbers escape after they bribed you with donuts
High School Teacher


----------



## c-no (Nov 5, 2016)

Caught having sex with a student
Game developer


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Nov 5, 2016)

Hack the school's Facebook and post videos, tagging them,the student, their parents, and the sheriff's department by name.  Then drink a cup of tea while refreshing the page and watching the carnage ensue. ;3

Marine life photographer.


----------



## Somar (Nov 5, 2016)

Took a picture of a extremely rare shark and then accidently drop it in the sea.
Kiwi Farms Admin


----------



## ICametoLurk (Nov 5, 2016)

Demands that Dumb ratings come back to News and Events.

Gamestop employee


----------



## DumbDosh (Nov 5, 2016)

Let an obese cartoonist shoplift a preorder exclusive demo of monster hunter for the Wii

Local News Reporter


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 6, 2016)

Bringing revolvers to the news crew and accidentally shooting a coworker while showing off

Kuwaiti Army private, doing service


----------



## Hypodermic Johnny (Nov 6, 2016)

Intended to come in on Casual Friday dressed in cowboy outfit only to realize it's actually Monday. Also forgot to put on the jeans to go with the assless chaps.

To stick with the theme, barn/farmhand.


----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 6, 2016)

Caught messing around with the farmer's daughter.

CIA agent.


----------



## Somar (Nov 6, 2016)

Accidentally uploaded The Director's embarrassing wedding video on the internet.
Comic Artist


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 7, 2016)

Got arrested for drawing loli hentai

Psychologist


----------



## Hypodermic Johnny (Nov 7, 2016)

Arrested for child rape for fucking their DID patient with the six-year old alter.

Lion tamer.


----------



## Lurkette (Nov 7, 2016)

Fucked @Ntwadumela 

Chuck E. Cheese employee


----------



## Somar (Nov 7, 2016)

Told a kid who spilled coke on your Chuckie costume to fuck off!
Pokemon Gym Leader


----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 7, 2016)

Had your Charizard burn down the entire building.

Janitor at a fast food chain.


----------



## Lurkette (Nov 7, 2016)

Did too good a job, made the half-assing manager look bad

President of the United States


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 7, 2016)

Decided to lurk in other countries and had secret emails revealed to the public.

Professional Boxer


----------



## Somar (Nov 7, 2016)

Performed boxing tactics used by Mike Tyson
Avenger


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Nov 7, 2016)

Secret fan art blog of Ironman/Captain America slash was discovered and publicized.  (#1 commenter?  Blackw1d0wxx.)

Penguin tamer.


----------



## Lurkette (Nov 7, 2016)

Penguin bit their donger off, accused of bestiality
Alternatively, drew gay fanart of the penguins, accused of being a fucking weirdo

Professional Youtuber


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Nov 7, 2016)

Accidentally uploaded his parents' "special" videos from their shared desktop. 

Professional jewel thief.


----------



## Somar (Nov 7, 2016)

Felt bad and decided to return every single thing you stole
Tennis player


----------



## polonium (Nov 7, 2016)

Bent down to pick up a ball and farted directly at the umpire
-or-
Got to Wimbledon and mooned the Queen

Deep sea fishermn


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Nov 7, 2016)

Got caught in the middle of a fight between Captain Ahab and Captain Nemo.  Ship was totaled. 

Botanist.


----------



## polonium (Nov 8, 2016)

Smoked all the plants trying to find the one that gets you most fucked up.

Egyptologist at the British Museum.


----------



## Hypodermic Johnny (Nov 8, 2016)

Forgot to padlock cursed sarcophagus shut before leaving and a night guard got murdered by a risen mummy.

Pest exterminator.


----------



## Somar (Nov 8, 2016)

Accidentally killed client's entire Butterfly collection
Ballot Counter


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Nov 8, 2016)

Somari1996 said:


> Accidentally killed client's entire Butterfly collection
> Ballot Counter


Assassinated by Russian KGB agents who want a Roosevelt win, and were a little late in getting there thanks to some idiot not wanting to stop for directions. 

Librarian!


----------



## Hypodermic Johnny (Nov 8, 2016)

Crushed by bookshelf full of genre erotica.

Coal miner!


----------



## King (Nov 10, 2016)

Trapped by a cave in with 50 other miners and running out of oxygen.

English Teacher!


----------



## Hypodermic Johnny (Nov 10, 2016)

Floridian English teacher - slept with underage student.
Anywhere else - put a rival in a coma after escalated disagreement over use of the Oxford Comma.

Internet forum moderator!


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 10, 2016)

Got demoted for trolling @Null 

Conflict Resolution Officer


----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 12, 2016)

Failed to intervene in a fistfight between a crazy cat lady and a guy who thinks he's a goldfish.

Cardiologist!


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 12, 2016)

Mistakes a critical heart disease in an animal for one with a human.

Lobster Shucker


----------



## Hypodermic Johnny (Nov 12, 2016)

Lost a nipple to a particularly determined lobster's claw.

Professional chef!


----------



## Pikimon (Nov 12, 2016)

Youd stick your ballsack in the salad in a hilarious misunderstanding when the Sous Chef asks you to "add nuts"

Brianna Wu's Psychiatrist


----------



## Somar (Nov 12, 2016)

Somehow make Brianna even worse than she already is.
Storm Trooper


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Nov 12, 2016)

For telling Darth Vader he looks "super kawaii" and breaking the dress code by customizing your regulation armor so it looks more like a pokeball.

Zoe Quinn's gynecologist


----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 12, 2016)

For almost getting eaten alive by a mutant Uroboros living in the depths of her uterus, and her filing a sexual harassment lawsuit afterwards. Thus, "WombwormGate" was born.

Space pirate!


----------



## Somar (Nov 12, 2016)

Crew found out you were going to make them walk the plank into the empty void of space after the treasure was found, so they made you do it instead.
Trump's bodyguard


----------



## drain (Nov 12, 2016)

Killed by someone like Chris-chan or other fanatic

Nick Bate's dentist


----------



## Hypodermic Johnny (Nov 13, 2016)

No teeth left to treat between the prison ass-beatings and the abysmal hygiene. Alternatively, you don't get fired, you just fucking quit.

Wal-Mart cashier.


----------



## MehicTUH_92 (Nov 13, 2016)

Acted reasonably

Terrorist


----------



## drain (Nov 13, 2016)

Failed to explode yourself in a place full of toddlers.

Hairdresser


----------



## Somar (Nov 13, 2016)

Made customer's hair look exactly like Trump's hair
Starfleet crew member


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Nov 22, 2016)

Betrayed the Federation to the Borg.

I'm a clothes sorter (of donated clothes) who sometimes works in recycling and cleaning.


----------



## polonium (Nov 24, 2016)

Caught sniffing donated knickers

Ice-cream street vendor


----------



## Somar (Nov 24, 2016)

Sold ice cream with peanuts to kid who was allergic to peanuts and got sued by parents.
Mall Employee on Black Friday


----------



## FemalePresident (Nov 24, 2016)

Starts a fist fight against a deranged customer for the last Iphone 7. Gets fired and a restriction order.

President in office.


----------



## Somar (Dec 9, 2016)

Makes a insulting joke about Kim Jong Un and gets a bomb dropped on the white house.
Santa's Elf


----------



## Mozzarella Dicks (Dec 9, 2016)

Put the dildo in Little Suzy, Age 6's box and the plush My Little Pony in Susanne Little, Age 26's.

Furry artist for hire


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Dec 9, 2016)

Get paid $9,001 to make underaged diaperfur snuff porn and told that it'll be completely lowkey, but v& right as you send it to your client.

Unionized Skeleton Death Lord


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 9, 2016)

Labor Unions are outlawed by Trump. Skeletron ends up on street begging.

Outdated cartoonist who draws tits.


----------



## Squealer (Dec 9, 2016)

Kissing cute boys while at work, but they are really just his drawings

Ninja who works on a somalian pirate crew


----------



## Mozzarella Dicks (Dec 9, 2016)

The rest of the crew buys into the dumb "Ninjas vs Pirates" meme and tosses you overboard.

Fry cook


----------



## Somar (Dec 9, 2016)

Spit into the burger that you thought was going to be your coworker's lunch, but it actually went to the health inspector instead.
game show host


----------



## polonium (Dec 10, 2016)

Called someone a dumb fuck on air after they failed to answer a simple question.

Porn set fluffer (pre-viagra days)


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Dec 11, 2016)

Using your teeth (after you filed them to nice, sharp points).

Picking up crab apples on your neighbor's yard. (That was my first paying job.)


----------



## polonium (Dec 11, 2016)

Using your penis.

Barman at a swanky country club


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 11, 2016)

Didn't kick out a Nigger.

Geek Squad employee.


----------



## Hypodermic Johnny (Dec 11, 2016)

Filled client's hard drive with cheese pizza for a giggle and got partyv& by the FBI instead.

Sea World trainer.


----------



## DumbDosh (Dec 11, 2016)

Constantly ask coworkers if they know anyone who has the Dawn Brancheau Tilikum video.

Computer coding teacher for high school students.


----------



## Ol' Puss (Dec 13, 2016)

I'd molest your co-workers and customers and do whatever I could to pin it on you.


----------



## polonium (Dec 14, 2016)

Fired be being so dumb they didn't understand the simple rules of a forum game.

Topless waitress (or waiter)


----------



## Somar (Dec 14, 2016)

Fired for not being a woman
Security guard at Freddy Fazbear's Pizza.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Dec 14, 2016)

Fired for watching Hentai in the mop closet, with the volume on 11.


----------



## Apocalypso (Dec 14, 2016)

Shitting herself and doing nothing.


----------



## Yhwach (Dec 14, 2016)

Jumping out of the closet to scare his coworkers.


----------



## Somar (Dec 14, 2016)

has no job so impossible to fire.
Z fighter


----------



## MrJakeTerror (Dec 19, 2016)

Somari1996 said:


> has no job so impossible to fire.
> Z fighter


Being Yamcha
Primetime Network Affiliate.


----------



## randomfarmer (Dec 19, 2016)

Improper touching of warm seats.


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 19, 2016)

Accidentally setting the seat itself on fire after turning up the heat to the highest setting.

Victoria's Secret Angel.


----------



## El Sad-Fist (Dec 19, 2016)

The panties got stuck. Had to pull them out with a crane. Devastating damage.

For-Hire Clown


----------



## Somar (Dec 19, 2016)

Kids watch "IT", then they proceed to try and murder you since they think you're just like Pennywise
Hydra agent


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 20, 2016)

Wearing Hydra-issue fishnets, goes full tranny-mental-breakdown, and is shot in a Wallmart salad bar gunfight.

Creator of retarded comics.


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 20, 2016)

Jerking off to their own creations


----------



## Somar (Dec 20, 2016)

Lost the Pokemon championship
Movie Director


----------



## polonium (Dec 21, 2016)

Putting gratuitous nudity into kids movies.

Daytime TV weather-person


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 21, 2016)

Didn't predict the huge hurricane that only wiped out poverty-stricken black neighbourhoods.

Pony Plush Incinerator.


----------



## MrJakeTerror (Dec 21, 2016)

Your workplace is actually a front for a cocaine cartel, and you unknowing burnt ponies carrying the supply.
Glorified watcher of TV.


----------



## Hypodermic Johnny (Dec 21, 2016)

Developed a seizure condition from continued viewing of an imported Japanese game show.

Mall Santa.


----------



## MrJakeTerror (Dec 21, 2016)

You're supposed to get me fired, not have my workplace give me an out of court settlement check.

Skip me.


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 21, 2016)

Telling other people to break simple rules.


----------



## polonium (Dec 23, 2016)

Breaking simple rules

Dolphin trainer at seaworld


----------



## Somar (Dec 23, 2016)

let the japanese kill all the dolphins




DMV employee


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 23, 2016)

Hyper-Futa Fetish Roleplay on Skype.


----------



## sapir&worf (Dec 23, 2016)

NumberingYourState said:


> Hyper-Futa Fetish Roleplay on Skype.



Punched the guy who took your parking spot outside in the face.


----------



## tickape (Dec 23, 2016)

sapir&worf said:


> Punched the guy who took your parking spot outside in the face.


pee in the Antarctic , pee freezes and Lil pee hole implodes


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Dec 23, 2016)

sucking frozen peecicle, impaled through head


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 23, 2016)

Still get banned for life from all frozen food aisles and Rita's shops.

One of Santa's elves.


----------



## MrJakeTerror (Dec 23, 2016)

You complain about the uniform miniskirt and ask for pants.
Freakshow attraction.


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 30, 2016)

lmao he would have to get one first and we all know KF users don't have those.


----------



## Somar (May 22, 2017)

Accidentally spills coffee on boss's laptop.
Talk Show Host


----------



## MrJakeTerror (May 22, 2017)

Chimps out on the air after Meth Withdrawal.

TV affiliate Admin


----------



## Asa_Spades60 (May 22, 2017)

MrJakeTerror said:


> Chimps out on the air after Meth Withdrawal.
> 
> TV affiliate Admin


Try to escape out the drive-thru window and get stuck just like Homer Simpson did when he went on that water slide.


----------



## Somar (May 23, 2017)

Makes a joke about the mainchester bombing on twitter.
Movie Critic


----------



## King (May 23, 2017)

Hails Death Bed: The Bed that Eats as the single greatest film of the 20th Century
Sega Employee


----------



## Asa_Spades60 (May 27, 2017)

Somari1996 said:


> Makes a joke about the mainchester bombing on twitter.
> Movie Critic


Joke's on you. I'm more of a Facebook person.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (May 27, 2017)

I make hairballs for ceramic cats.

 I'd expose them as a sjw with 50 illegal Muslims living in their guesthouse.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (May 28, 2017)

The boss finds out the hairballs were being made using your back hair.

Special needs worker


----------



## glass_houses (May 28, 2017)

Lets slip that they find Chris-chan sexually attractive.

Lawn mower.


----------



## DrJonesHat (May 28, 2017)

Gets bored, sets fire to a client's lawn.

Boat salesman


----------



## Calooby (May 28, 2017)

Get them a better paying job because fuck yeah Indiana Jones.

Male Prostitute.


----------



## Somar (May 28, 2017)

Accidentally gets client pregnant
Manga Artist


----------



## DrJonesHat (May 28, 2017)

It's revealed you actually hate Japan and everything associated with it.

Crisis management consultant


----------



## Henry Bemis (May 28, 2017)

"Dr. Jones, can you even _begin _to explain your month-long absences over the last year?"

"You'll have to take it up with the boys at Area 51-"

"Your box is on the curb; Abernathy will see you out personally."


----------



## HY 140 (May 28, 2017)

shoot themselves in front of customers, splattering brain matter on them.


----------



## Sexy Potoo (May 29, 2017)

Boss catches him drilling glory holes in the bathroom stalls


----------



## ManOfOlympium (May 29, 2017)

Keeps playing "All Star" on the intercoms. 

Drug Dealer


----------



## c-no (May 29, 2017)

Gets sent to prison after snorting all the coke.

Game developer


----------



## feedtheoctopus (May 30, 2017)

Outed as sex tourist


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (May 30, 2017)

Being a communist.


----------



## HY 140 (May 30, 2017)

lose to a team of Magicarp


----------



## GS 281 (May 30, 2017)

Being too old school.


----------



## Somar (May 30, 2017)

Not being potty trained
Sony Employee


----------



## DrJonesHat (May 30, 2017)

Buys an Xbox One

UFOligist


----------



## Zorceror44 (May 30, 2017)

Misconduct and recklessness while performing field excavations. You're an archaeologist and a college professor Dr. Jones, not a grand adventurer.


----------



## glass_houses (Jun 1, 2017)

Appalling fashion taste.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 2, 2017)

Fapping in the bathroom.


----------



## glass_houses (Jun 2, 2017)

xenomorph said:


> Fapping in the bathroom.


Spying on me as I fap in the bathroom.


----------



## Antipathy (Jun 3, 2017)

Fapping on the windows and then licking them.


----------



## glass_houses (Jun 3, 2017)

Also fapping on the windows, but not cleaning up after yourself when you're done.


----------



## Antipathy (Jun 3, 2017)

Fixation on window fapping.


----------



## Enclave Supremacy (Jun 3, 2017)

Report them for the racism we all know displaying the English flag to be.


----------



## Antipathy (Jun 3, 2017)

Confusing the Red Cross's logo for the English flag.


----------



## Somar (Jun 3, 2017)

Gave sick patient wrong pills
Life Guard


----------



## admiral (Jun 3, 2017)

Pissing in the coffee pot
Barista at a drag-waitress cafe.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 3, 2017)

Sprayed their axe body spray all over the bathroom.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jun 6, 2017)

Showed up to work inside of someone else's body.


----------



## Deathfromabove (Jun 6, 2017)

sucked off the bosses dog


----------



## Antipathy (Jun 6, 2017)

Demanded the boss to suck off his dog.


----------



## Captain_Asshole (Jun 6, 2017)

Threatened his boss with an airsoft pistol because he killed his Sims characters.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Jun 6, 2017)

Is Greek


----------



## Captain_Asshole (Jun 6, 2017)

Fed his octopus with the store's merchandise.


----------



## Somar (Jun 6, 2017)

For being an asshole


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jun 7, 2017)

Was caught pirating anime and hiding it in the company's hardrive.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 7, 2017)

For contaminating the deli meat when building your "fort" and puppets.

Real estate agent.


----------



## OwO What's This? (Jun 7, 2017)

tiddy


----------



## Shokew (Jun 7, 2017)

Caught doing crazy jungle cat action at the wrong place & time.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jun 8, 2017)

First day working at a vet clinic you showed everyone it was possible to make a Centepede out of 3 gerbils.


----------



## Somar (Jun 8, 2017)

Failure to show up at work for 28 years.


----------



## HY 140 (Jun 8, 2017)

went too fast


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jun 8, 2017)

Lost her hand to a meat slicer. Continued to prepare a sandwich for the customer.


----------



## Sure Thing Idiot (Jun 8, 2017)

Smoking a cigarette out her ass in the breakroom


----------



## Shokew (Jun 8, 2017)

Admitting your true feels for that cat in the avatar... While dressed up as a dog on Casual Friday.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jun 9, 2017)

Seeing how working at a vet clinic didn't pan out you took a job as a bus driver. First day on your new route you felt the need to allow the kids to take turns driving the bus through interstate traffic.
https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/05/ab/b1/05abb1e34ee494526679aa42abbbb58f.jpg


----------



## Chill Fam (Jun 9, 2017)

Receiving Hillary's emails


----------



## Mr. Fister (Jun 9, 2017)

janator finds the secretary pegging him in the janator's closet


----------



## Captain_Asshole (Jun 10, 2017)

Caught fisting himself on the job. And nobody complimented his flexibility to be able to do so, damn it.


----------



## Pina Colada (Feb 15, 2021)

Shrinking the font size on all computer files.


----------



## Strange Wilderness (Feb 15, 2021)

Bullying the short guy at work


----------



## glass_houses (Feb 16, 2021)

Terrorising the office chicks by trooning out and trying to be 'one of the girls'


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 16, 2021)

Snapping and beating someone nearly to death after they yelled in his ear


----------



## AMHOLIO (Feb 16, 2021)

Showing people his fursona without consent.


----------



## Power Ranger Monster (Feb 16, 2021)

Staging a terrorist kidnapping then (poorly) playing the lone hero in an attempt to impress the higher-ups.

China World Buffet


----------



## Wraith (Feb 16, 2021)

Start a rumor he's the biggest pirate of little Philippino boy booty on the low seas.


----------



## Foltest (Feb 16, 2021)

Leaking nudes of his manger having a gangbang with 25 midgets on the Christmas party.


----------



## glass_houses (Feb 16, 2021)

Trying to sell the crown jewels to a dodgy pawn shop.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Feb 16, 2021)

They found a high concentration of his DNA in the office water cooler.


----------



## lurk_moar (Feb 16, 2021)

For using company time to scam people online.


----------



## glass_houses (Feb 16, 2021)

Harassing small animals.


----------



## Meat Target (Feb 16, 2021)

Buying cocaine for Doctor Roxo with embezzled company funds


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 16, 2021)

Downloading anime onto the office computer.


----------



## jimsterlingspronoun (Feb 16, 2021)

finds out they are in fact not  0.00005% red indian


----------

